# Quietest air pump (lowest dB signiture @ 1cm)



## AquaNeko

Ok, I've got some plans on the go right now which include moving a tank to my bed room. In my bedroom I'm thinking I may go with a undergravel filter system or sponge filter on the 3-5gal (undcided yet). Now being sleeping quarters and having others not far from me I want the quietest audio signiture pump there is avaliable in the GTA currently. I have a Radio Shack audio dB meter but its lowest dB measurement is 60dB.

I own a Hagan Maxima dual 2 x 3500cc and for those curious and own one wondering what the reading is for thier own reference is 73dB @ 1cm reading on mine.

I did a rough google search and I've heard about Rena pumps. I've checked thier sites but they only list it as '<30 dB' without actual dB testing. I asked at BigAl's about the air pumps and the guy said they're all the quietest now a days so stepped up the question which has the lowest audio signiture in dB and pretty much lost the guys. 

I'll find a reference chart later. Got to go for my fitness training for now. IIRC human whispering is 15dB but I could be wrong.

I'm looking for the pump for a 3-5gal tank but also on the quest for 5-20gal pumps down the road.

Back later and thanks in advance.


----------



## gucci17

I've never had a Rena but out of all my air pumps, the whisper is pretty quiet for me. It don't have anything measuring the db. Even then, I wouldn't say it's _that_ silent or anything. It's for my only tank on the main floor so I opted for something a little less noticeable.

It's pretty tough to find a silent air pump, if you do, let us know. lol

I have a friend who's parent's complain that his air pump and setup in general is too loud. They sleep right behind the wall that his 6ft tank sits against. lol
He's looking for an alternative at the momment as well.


----------



## AquaNeko

I was hoping others with small fishtanks in thiere room can feedback in this thread. Most the time I would assume the bed room would be the quietest place in the house as it is the resting quarters thus a good rough guage of the airpumps. Then again I know it is subjective to the persons hearing sensitivity and how fast they nod off to sleep.

I'd rather ask here for as much feedback as possible then buying each pump and returning them for the next one thus costing well lots of time or lots of petrol & time as well as peeving off the store.



> I've never had a Rena but out of all my air pumps, the whisper is pretty quiet for me. It don't have anything measuring the db. Even then, I wouldn't say it's that silent or anything. It's for my only tank on the main floor so I opted for something a little less noticeable.
> 
> It's pretty tough to find a silent air pump, if you do, let us know. lol


What brand/model# do you own so I can check on it? Being a 6ft tank.. LOL He's probably got the Hagan Maxima level of power output and it's a HUMMER.


----------



## conix67

I've got a couple of Rena air pumps, while they are relatively quiet when resting on a solid base, I cannot claim it's bedroom worthy quiet, at least not for me.

It's definitely a lot quieter than those high powered air pumps.


----------



## AquaNeko

conix67 said:


> I've got a couple of Rena air pumps, while they are relatively quiet when resting on a solid base, I cannot claim it's bedroom worthy quiet, at least not for me.
> 
> It's definitely a lot quieter than those high powered air pumps.


Yah that's what I read online. I think the first one that came up was from a GardenWeb forum site where someone was talking about Rena's being very quiet.

I take it someone at Rena got my email about being a bit more specific but nto specific enough  but I'll take the data and try and work on a distance relation on that.

That claim less then <30dB @ 1 meter. http://www.rena.net/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=101

Trying to dig up some of Tetra and Hagens specs.

Thing is I've yet to find a store where all the air pumps are laid out so you can check them out without opening up everything to check. BA's in NY has a nice setup for thier water filters so you can hear them. That I like so that the customer can see/hear the demo models and be more knowing what to expect then having to buy, travel home, try, then get some hassle on the return as everyone seems to think returning stuff is abused or used. Gah.. /end vent.


----------



## ameekplec.

Try suspending the air pump with string - sitting on a solid or foam base, the vibration can still cause an andible noise - but when suspended, it makes little to no noise above what the diaphragm makes. 

I forget what air pump it was (a fairly small one), but I had it suspended in the air between the legs of a metal stand and it made no more noise then the bubbles breaking on the surface of the water.


----------



## gucci17

I use the whisper 40 to supply my 40G.

I think it's pretty good because I don't hear it in the hallway at all. But, if you're right up to it, you'll hear it. I'm thinking in the bedroom where it is a more confined space, you will definitely hear it.

As for what my boy uses? It's a china made pump boyou or something. It's good that you can adjust the setting from low to high but it gets crazy loud as you set to high.

Yeah, it would be nice if they had pumps on display at BA's. Perhaps you can find a LFS that sells both the rena and tetra and ask if they will allow you to turn on both types. I'm sure they would, if you show them you are serious in purchasing a unit.


----------



## Symphy68

*Luft Pumps*

Originally made in Germany but ESU also known as Coralife bought it and now sells as Coralife Luft Pump perhaps the most silent and best designed pump in the market. Check it out.


----------



## AquaNeko

Given the replies and my limited results on my google kungfu I'm thinking I may have to rethink my approach to this. Either have two timers plugged in with a change over with minor overlap on at a set up with a filter and air pump. The thing is I'm not sure while will be better the air pump on or the filter running. I know both will make noise and the water sound may not be that bad but then again that would be around ~8-10hrs without an air pump on.

Now I know if I lowered the water level then yes I can get a bit of aeration but at the cost of the water sound but if I fill it up my hang inside filter makes little noise along with the slight water breaking sound.

I forgot to mention the setup I'm planning so others can help me out on this. It is a 5.5gal std. tank, using a Fluval something hang inside filter pump (using just a filter pad), freshwater only, unheated tank, second story of house, temp (if my clokc temp isn't busted) is 21.5C stable (+/- 2C seasonal given it's the top floor of the house and heat rises up), my room faces east by window, blinds always up so indirect light, and central AC/heating in the house.

As for what fish I'm still deciding at the moment. I'm thinking 1 x corycat (probably a Panda as I'm loving those guys now), 1 x otocat, 1-2 shrimp, 1 x my submissive docile zebra danio (appears to be male bullied by a female), a small little rock/3 leg decoration for hiding, and some low light plants or reuse my fake plants



> Symphy68 Originally made in Germany but ESU also known as Coralife bought it and now sells as Coralife Luft Pump perhaps the most silent and best designed pump in the market. Check it out.


Can you source me a direct URL link on that? Thanks.


----------



## conix67

AquaNeko said:


> Given the replies and my limited results on my google kungfu I'm thinking I may have to rethink my approach to this. Either have two timers plugged in with a change over with minor overlap on at a set up with a filter and air pump. The thing is I'm not sure while will be better the air pump on or the filter running. I know both will make noise and the water sound may not be that bad but then again that would be around ~8-10hrs without an air pump on.


I would not stop the power filter for an extended period of time. It might kill all beneficial bacteria due to lack of oxygen.


----------



## AquaNeko

conix67 said:


> I would not stop the power filter for an extended period of time. It might kill all beneficial bacteria due to lack of oxygen.


 Thanks for the FYI. Another thought I had but is more on the mad crazy design thing is to run plastic turing through the walls up and down the house then have the air pump in the basement with a larger pond pump in a uh... large aquarium (uhh 40g?) and pump that oxygenated water upstairs to the small tank with a manual ball valve to control the flow of water and then use a gravity-syphon feed to drop the water from the tank back down stairs then it would be pretty silent then. Maybe I'm getting a bit too mad scientist building here.


----------



## ameekplec.

AquaNeko said:


> As for what fish I'm still deciding at the moment. I'm thinking 1 x corycat (probably a Panda as I'm loving those guys now), 1 x otocat, 1-2 shrimp, 1 x my submissive docile zebra danio (appears to be male bullied by a female), a small little rock/3 leg decoration for hiding, and some low light plants or reuse my fake plants


Corydoras and Otocinculus both like to live in groups of 5 or more.


----------



## ameekplec.

AquaNeko said:


> Thanks for the FYI. Another thought I had but is more on the mad crazy design thing is to run plastic turing through the walls up and down the house then have the air pump in the basement with a larger pond pump in a uh... large aquarium (uhh 40g?) and pump that oxygenated water upstairs to the small tank with a manual ball valve to control the flow of water and then use a gravity-syphon feed to drop the water from the tank back down stairs then it would be pretty silent then. Maybe I'm getting a bit too mad scientist building here.


You can do that, but it wouldn't be worth it. First, you'd have a lot of plumbing and fittings, a high-head pump and another tank. Or you could spend that money on a decent sized external filter.


----------



## gucci17

As conix mentioned, you will be depriving your bacteria of oxygen. Definitely keep that running 24/7.

This is for a 5G? Honestly, it's not worth it to risk water damage to your home in a rare case that a tube came loose. 

Why don't you get a cannister filter and a relatively quiet air pump. If you can get some plants to establish themselves in your tank, you may not need to have your air pump on all the time. They can supplement some of the o2 to be used by the fish.


----------



## AquaNeko

Another thought was putting the air pump into some container, punch some holes for the air tube and power cord and spraying or filling with some foam inside to make it more silent.


----------



## gucci17

AquaNeko said:


> Another thought was putting the air pump into some container, punch some holes for the air tube and power cord and spraying or filling with some foam inside to make it more silent.


There have been people that have tried similar techniques. It does make it almost sound proof. Like using masonary jars for example. The harder part is making the hole for the cord leak proof. Give it a shot, it may really work for you.


----------



## AquaNeko

gucci17 said:


> There have been people that have tried similar techniques. It does make it almost sound proof. Like using masonary jars for example. The harder part is making the hole for the cord leak proof. Give it a shot, it may really work for you.


GOt a link or pic on that masonary jar thing? I'm envisioning a 'pickle' image for some reason. LOL


----------



## bucow

A bit late here, but I want to give my opinion on the Rena air pumps.

I believe I got the smallest one, up to 10/15 gallons. They are quite audible close up but I think they are more quiet than the aeration and the bubbles bursting at surface. I have mine on a foam pad which helps quite a bit. My tanks are in my room (small!), so hopefully this is a good measure.


----------



## bae

A 5 gallon tank doesn't need an air pump, especially since you've got a filter in it. It doesn't really need a filter, if you're stocking it lightly.

But it is interesting getting opinions on noise-level of air pumps. 

Btw, I'm running an old Hagen Optima which is loud when turned up. I've been turning it up gradually for the past year or so. I opened it up to try to figure out what the problem was, and all parts looked in good condition. It finally occurred to me that the airstones it was supplying were getting clogged. I cleaned them up with acid which helped a fair bit, but next time I'm in an LFS I'm going to pick up some new ones. Duhhh. ;-)


----------



## AquaNeko

bae said:


> A 5 gallon tank doesn't need an air pump, especially since you've got a filter in it. It doesn't really need a filter, if you're stocking it lightly.
> 
> But it is interesting getting opinions on noise-level of air pumps.
> 
> Btw, I'm running an old Hagen Optima which is loud when turned up. I've been turning it up gradually for the past year or so. I opened it up to try to figure out what the problem was, and all parts looked in good condition. It finally occurred to me that the airstones it was supplying were getting clogged. I cleaned them up with acid which helped a fair bit, but next time I'm in an LFS I'm going to pick up some new ones. Duhhh. ;-)


Yah Iheard the old Hagen Maxima and Optima's from back in the day lasting till now. Probably a quality build back then.


----------

